# Adobe Photoshop CS4 + Windows 7 installation problem



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello again guys,

I am trying to get the trial version of Adobe Photoshop CS4 from Adobe.com installed on my newly installed OS, Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit (RTM, 7600)

But when I install it, it will get to the end and say this:








Obviously, I tried the suggestions that they showed above, but with no avail.

More Information:









Adobe Diagnostics:









I went to the web article on Adobe.com that was recommended in the Adobe Diagnostics here and did everything it said but it didn't do any good.

At the end of the install, it says Adobe Photoshop CS4 has installed successfully. But when I try and run it, I get this error:









Does anyone know how I can fix this?

Before I had RTM installed, I ran RC, and the trialware installed fine and ran fine. No problems at all. I am kind of frustrated, I can't find a solution.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Maybe trial period/allowed installs is exceeded.


----------



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

RootbeaR said:


> Maybe trial period/allowed installs is exceeded.


Dear RootbeaR,

Thank you very much for your quick response,

but that seems kind of unlikely, don't you think? I mean, wouldn't it say that instead of giving a language pack error?

Besides, I haven't had it installed on this machine since I installed Windows 7 RTM build 7600. And I did not upgrade, I did a full format when I installed the OS.

I have an open trouble ticket with Adobe right now. But we all know how that goes, it might be 5 days before I get a response. So any help will be very greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## bushpilot223 (Dec 13, 2008)

I am going to attempt to redownload the Trialware to rule out any chance of a corrupted installer. In the meantime I will keep my eye on this thread.

Thanks again.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

bushpilot223 said:


> I am going to attempt to redownload the Trialware to rule out any chance of a corrupted installer. In the meantime I will keep my eye on this thread.
> 
> Thanks again.


Good idea!

Disconnect from internet, disable firewall and anti-virus as well.

I have no other suggestions. Hopefully you get it going or someone else comes along with a solution.

Good luck!


----------

